# Two reactions to Doomsday



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

It's interesting to see the different reactions. 
In this clip from 'Survivors' (2000's remake), Abby wakes up after surviving the plague that's wiped out nearly everybody in the world-






And this is Abby's reaction in the same scene from the original 'Survivors' 1970's series-


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It certainly shows what drama queen, screaming, lunatics American women of today have become. If I was there (2008 version) and found her throwing that fit on the street, I don't know if I'd go over an smack her in the face and tell her to cut that crap out. Or simply walk away not wanting to have any part of that craziness. I'd prefer to take what ever came next on the coming days without it for damn sure.



The other (1975) version shows the toughness and sense to stay calm that has been lost. Not loosing your head while you figure it out. Her I'd walk up to and join with to figure it out and survive the days to come. Probably jump in that sweet car she walked by and go for a drive around to see just exactly how wide spread the problem was.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, (incidentally both women are British and it's set in a post Apocalypse Britain), the screamer has got the better deal because it's summer but she still freaks, whereas the other gal is in the dead of winter and stays kool..

PS- I like to think I'd be kool too on Doomsday, my first thought would be "Okay it's showtime!", then I'd knuckle down to getting on with the business of surviving, the first priority would be to get food and water from derelict supermarkets. My home would be my HQ and I'd do patrols to look for other survivors..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah, (incidentally both the women are British and it's set in a post Apocalypse Britain), the screamer has got the better deal because it's summer but she still freaks, whereas the other gal is in the dead of winter and stays kool..


Sorry I thought she was American. Not that American women on large haven't become that though. Sad to see it's a spreading disease of lack of controlling yourself and loss of inner strength. I'm sure the forums female members are women of inner strength and sense. That's why there here. The woman in winter will have to worry about the temperature and staying warm, but with so many dead in such an urban surrounding, and not a situation of mass destruction to city infrastructure itself, there should be plenty to scavenge and the power should be running. Atleast for a time till lack of maintenance shuts the power system down.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

You know... I think it's now an integrated part of our psyche.... for example... I like watching the ghost hunting shows. These people deliberately go into places looking for ghost activity... then literally freak out when they spot it... and run screaming like 5th grade girls. Really? Wasn't ghost activity what they came to find? Shouldn't they be more like "Wow... that was cool... let's try that again." No.... they scream. So... if it's true that we get indoctrinated in our behavior by TV... and everyone screams and freaks out when they get what they want... doesn't it make sense that they would scream and run when things don't work out like they want? 

My first thought would be.... crap....all the hot chicks are dead. My next thought would be.... time to scavenge house to house for the things I need to survive (and... I get my pick.... Awesome). Of course, if this happened to me in Britain, I'd probably try to stock up on curry.  Isn't there an Indian restaurant on every corner right next to the pub?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> with so many dead in such an urban surrounding, and not a situation of mass destruction to city infrastructure itself, there should be plenty to scavenge...


Yeah a plague would leave all buildings and shops standing for our own use, I'd certainly hang around in the city til til the corpses started to stink and cause disease. (in both Survivor series they had to get out into the country for that reason)



WoadWarrior said:


> ..My first thought would be.... crap....all the hot chicks are dead....Of course, if this happened to me in Britain, I'd probably try to stock up on curry.  Isn't there an Indian restaurant on every corner right next to the pub?


Yeah but it's mostly drunk Scotsmen puking their guts up on street corners throughout England.
As for hot chicks, there'll probably be some around after Doomsday, this one will suit me fine, I'll hop in her plane with her and say _"Okay baby, fly us to Vegas!"_










PS- my apologies to any Scotsmen here, I know they're a fine hospitable race.
For example an englishman goes to live in a remote cottage in the scottish highlands, and that evening there's a knock at the door.
He opens it and there's a big hairy Jock standing there in kilt, tam-o-shanter, sporran and all.
"Och laddie" he says, "welcome to the highlands, I live in a cottage down the glen and i'd like to invite you over for a party, there'll be lots of drinking, singing, dancing and wild sex!"
"Wow thanks, I'd be delighted!" says the englishman, "how many people will be there?"
"Just the two of us" replies the scotsman..


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Fly to Vegas? Oh crap... there actually is a plane in that picture. I didn't see it at first.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> PS- my apologies to any Scotsmen here, I know they're a fine hospitable race.
> For example an englishman goes to live in a remote cottage in the scottish highlands, and that evening there's a knock at the door.
> He opens it and there's a big hairy Jock standing there in kilt, tam-o-shanter, sporran and all.
> "Och laddie" he says, "welcome to the highlands, I live in a cottage down the glen and i'd like to invite you over for a party, there'll be lots of drinking, singing, dancing and wild sex!"
> ...


LOL. :grin:

----------------------------

If doomsday happens and mass amounts of the population dies, I'm sure there will be hot girls arounds. With the lack of food, no more fast food joints running, and working hard to survive, everyone should be in pretty good shape either way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doomsday I sticking with number 1 in my life the marine I am married to I can count on her.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah women, whatever would we do without 'em..



































































*Kathleen Turner
*


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sure glad some women age better than that. (Yes dear. What was that, dear?)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Brit medic Kate Nesbitt, still streaked with the blood of the soldier whose life she just saved under Taliban fire which won her the Military Cross_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I got a confession to make, if I had the choice between a hot young chick like this-










or a mature homely dame like the Shelley Winters type (below), I'd choose the mature homely sort every time, gosh I bet they know how to cook, I've not had a decent meal since my mam died 13 years ago (sniffle)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Not me. I know how to do all that myself and can teach her. I prefer she's capable with firearms and trained. But just fairly intelligent, willing to learn, and smoking hot will do.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Smoking hot? Wow.... most guys are just happy to have something female and breathing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Smoking hot? Wow.... most guys are just happy to have something female and breathing.


Yeah I once dated a woman called June and I had to keep checking her pulse to see if she was still alive, it was like trying to love a sack of cold potatos


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I married a French model about 30+ years ago, and believe it or not, she still looks good. At least to me. She can also cook up a storm and I have even managed to teach her some English. LOL She shoots well also.


----------

